# Tax Credits?



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Anybody know if the owner of a house containing lead paint has the ability to claim any special deductions that are available to comply with the new environmental laws?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> Anybody know if the owner of a house containing lead paint has the ability to claim any special deductions that are available to comply with the new environmental laws?


http://www.massresources.org/lead-paint-removal-credit

This might be a state to state credit rather then a federal credit


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This link shows a few states that offer financial assistance for lead abatement (May be dated)

http://www.cga.ct.gov/ps99/pridata/studies/Lead%20Abatement,%20Residential%20Chapter%20VI%20Final%20Report.htm


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks, I didn't think to look for state credits . Unfortunately our state only offers credits or assistance to low income and fortunately the homeowner is far from low income


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> Thanks, I didn't think to look for state credits . Unfortunately our state only offers credits or assistance to low income and fortunately the homeowner is far from low income


You brought up a good selling point for homeowners who might otherwise be too concerned about the high costs associated with RRP. The credits and assistance in participating states could be the leverage needed to seal the deal.


----------

